# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Peachy Printer Retail Dates?

## Maggie

I missed out on the Kickstarter project for the Peachy 3D printer.  I was wondering if and when you guys intend on offering your printers for sale to the public (Not backers on kickstarter).  Sorry if this is posted somewhere and I missed it?  I know probably a dozen people who would live to get one of these.  I introduced a group of Graduate students to 3D printing the other week and they are going crazy trying to find a cheap printer to start out with.

----------


## nka

Yes, click here : http://www.peachyprinter.com/#!store/cb7y

You might be able to get an invite to order now (I dont think it's too late).

----------


## Anuvin

I have a feeling that the Peachy team is going to have their hands full until Novemberish. It is likely they won't be ready for retail until then. Mind you, the Peachy just got R&D funding a couple months ago, and between filling backer orders and development, November is a pretty tight timeframe.

That said, if the beta process goes very well, and the final design gets pinned down quickly, maybe orders will fly out. The design, once finalized, should be fairly simple to manufacture. All the hard work is done during dev and in the software, so maybe everything will go smoothly. Lots of ifs and maybes though.

I wouldn't bet on earlier than Q4 this year, but I would sign up for the newsletter nka linked.

----------

